# Blinking immediately after the shot?



## arrowslinger11 (Feb 15, 2011)

So I have been playing with a slow motion app to compare my form to others and look for issues. I have been noticing that immediately after the shot breaks my natural reaction is to blink. It seems it is after the arrow clears the rest so I thought this was normal but I started watching John Dudley shoot in slow motion and his eyes don't ever blink until far after the shot. Has anyone else looked into this and how it would effect your accuracy or has tried to train themselves not to blink. Thanks in advanced for the advice.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When you blink AFTER the shot, there is no problem. The problem comes in when you are under a little stress and begin blinking sooner & sooner. Usually it ends up that you blink before the explosion and your pin moves a little. 

Training yourself to not blink until the arrow hits the target is not that hard to do. I've almost never seen a top shooter who blinks on release or immediately after release.

Good idea to use a HS camera to check your form. Many use it to find the little flaws that creep into our form.

Allen


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know what others do but I focus on watching the target until the arrow hits it. Not only does it help to see where you hit on an animal but it also helps to keep focus and not flinch in anticipation of the shot. Not sure that's actually why I don't blink but I have slow motion video of myself and I don't blink until the arrow has hit the target.


----------



## arrowslinger11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input!! I will try to focus on the arrow hitting the target maybe that will help keep my eyes open. I may also try doing some bow grip and paracord string training to help go through the process without having the sudden break of the bow causing me to flinch or blink. I figure if the top shooters don't blink to the arrow hits the target it probably wouldn't hurt to get better at it. Thanks again for the responses!!


----------



## fozziebear2000 (Feb 28, 2017)

I agree with trying to see the arrow hit the target. 
If you blink on nearly every shot it might indicate that you are anticipating the moment of release. If that's the case, solutions related to developing a surprise release may help - use of back tension, squeezing the release vs popping or jerking the trigger, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

